# brookville tailwaters trout fishing



## josh13 (Aug 16, 2011)

I need some advice for trout fishing the brookville tailwaters like presentation locations and good times of year any help?


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Keep it legal and have your licence ready for presentation. DNR watches it like a hawk!


----------



## Max_Flies (Mar 21, 2015)

I go there quite often. Make sure to take small flies. I usually stick with size 20 to size 24. I use prince nymphs, copper johns, and zebra midges mostly. When it warms up you can catch them on hopper patterns. It is also hard to go wrong with a clouser minnow or a wooly bugger in sizes 8-10. The water there is usually the same temp due to a deep water dishcharge. The fishing is pretty consistent year round, but really heats up after they stock. Good luck!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

You can find plenty of info and current conditions here http://www.flymasters.com/BrookvilleInfo.asp


----------



## josh13 (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't have a fly rod. Lol any other advice. I was going to use an light medium action rod


----------



## Max_Flies (Mar 21, 2015)

Use red worms under a slip bobber. Set it where your worm will drift about an 2 inches off the bottom and throw it up in the riffles and let it drift down. Use a light action rod and light line.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

really cant drive home the light line deal enough, makes a HUGE difference in those waters.
I used to drift red worms with a small split shot, small hook, no float.

lotta fun in the hot summer to cool off in those cold waters.


----------



## evanmeck (Oct 3, 2014)

Don't Ignore the riprap area. A lot of guys don't fish it because the scenery isn't as nice there as it is downstream. Small hooks, small sinkers small line. 

Note the regs on brown versus bows and when it is catch and release only.


----------



## josh13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Great tips guys I would have never thought to use red worms. I have only Fished for them in stocked lakes.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Are red worms prefered more than say corn, powerbait or rooster tails?


----------



## Max_Flies (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes. No corn. The trout there have been in there a while and are now accustomed to eating wild food such as aquatic insects and worms.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Max_Flies said:


> Yes. No corn. The trout there have been in there a while and are now accustomed to eating wild food such as aquatic insects and worms.


Thanks for the reply Max, I 've been told that young trout feed on flys and insects and as they grow older there diet changes to eating small fish, is there any truth to that? I have had luck with the above stated baits down in Ky, but yes they were stocked trout, but I guess they are raised in the hatchery on corn meal like foods that are yellow in color. If My assumptions are correct would'nt You throw a lure that is similar to a fish vs, a insect? novice trout guy here just trying to learn the species.


----------



## Max_Flies (Mar 21, 2015)

Trout are voracious predators and will eat minnows, but their primary diet is insects. In a stream setting the trout will sit in one spot and only move a foot or two in each direction to pick up bugs drifting by. Don't get me wrong, you would catch fish using spinners or small spoons, it just is a different technique than drifting worms past them.


----------



## evanmeck (Oct 3, 2014)

Its downright shallow there sometimes and throwing metal can be tough. I've caught fish on crawlers minnows and rooster tails. If you look near the shore there are a ton of minnows. I ran out of bait once and caught some. I fish it a lot and if I had to pick, I would go with night crawlers with a number 10 hook (bury it) and a very small split shot about 10-20 inches up. (depends on flow) You will catch moss this way, but stick with it. Try to use the split shots without the removable tabs and bury the hook to reduce the chance of hooking the moss. 



Let it bounce and watch your line.


----------



## josh13 (Aug 16, 2011)

What about other species like musky and walleye


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

walleye can be found from the "box" or the stilling basin to the mouth of the river. Sauger are also present at certain times as well.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------

